# What our fishy's would say:)



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Aww..so cute, I was always wondering what would our "Betta" buddies say..to us..as they go about thier day..for my "Sammy" he would say..well, I am so glad morning is here, feeding time, here someone comes ..I hear them getting closer to the tank, yayy..she's opening the cover, I see food ..whoohoo..ok, she is saying goodbye, I guess I will go for a swim, ahhh, my favorite plant, time to take a nap, then I hear the door, wow.. they are back, (somache growls) must be time for my feeding, oh boy, here she comes, opening the cover, yaa..more pellets, oh boy, :-D_
_she got that thing that she shines on my tank, to do what..take my pic..again..hmm,, guess she cannot have enough of those :roll:..lol..well, now I get to swim, and play..she loves watching me do that:lol:..so I will then..oh hey what is that..I see antother fishy here, and he looks like me...lol..flare, start yelling at that fishy look a like, :twisted:and go back to spongebob, there better not be any other fishy's that look like me in there..hahaha..ok, now the lights are changing colors ...pretty..I am in heaven.._


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

Cool, I like it


----------

